# 55 Gallon Co2 System???



## Aquariumboy123 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a 55 gallon tank and i want a Co2 system for my plants and i read that the DIY yeast Co2 system works for 30 and under i was wondering what i would need to do a paint ball canister setup??


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

You need the CO2 tank of course, then you will need some sort of bubble counter with which to monitor the gas flow. You will also want to get a diffuser or reactor which dissolves the gas into your water more readily. You are going to need the regulator which attaches to the tank. Note that if you use a paintball set-up, the regulator you purchase cannot be used with normal CO2 tanks should you decide to make the switch later down the road.

Better yet, here is a link I've found for ya
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/115850-paintball-co2-injection-diy-setup-tons.html


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm running yeast CO2 on my 55G and it's working fine so far.


----------



## MartyD (Dec 29, 2006)

VeeSe said:


> I'm running yeast CO2 on my 55G and it's working fine so far.


You may be able to run the tank with a yeast setup, but in my opinion, it won't be efficient and you won't get the results you are looking for.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a 55 gallon with a 15 lb tank and DIY regulator setup.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

What lighting do you have? If you don't have high light DIY CO2 can work fine for a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

MartyD said:


> You may be able to run the tank with a yeast setup, but in my opinion, it won't be efficient and you won't get the results you are looking for.


Maybe, but I think it depends on what you're "looking for". I don't have high light on the tank, nor do I dose ferts multiple times a week. I think the DIY CO2 is helping out the plants a lot, especially since I've somehow achieved a 1 point pH drop with two 2L bottles, which is simple to keep up.

That being said, I am on my way to pressurized, but only because I would like to go high tech and not because DIY CO2 isn't working like it should. On the contrary, the huge amount that DIY CO2 has helped my growth is making me want to go pressurized, but I see no real need if I wanted to stay medium tech.


----------

